# Periphery Live Videos



## right_to_rage (Aug 17, 2009)

If you haven't seen them, search them up on youtube. 

There are some quality videos of some stellar performances. I'm not linking here because I don't know if the band is down with that, but what they do onstage is just fantastic.


----------



## drmosh (Aug 17, 2009)

would it have been so hard to provide some links?


----------



## Jogeta (Aug 17, 2009)

hopefully they'll make enough moolah from Thrash And Burn to get a promo video for Walk (or something from the new CD) made!


----------



## Joeywilson (Aug 17, 2009)

these three are the best, theres some more in the side bar







the guy who posted these also has a video of chris playing drums in a cover band or something


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Aug 17, 2009)

I saw these a day or two ago. Good stuff.


----------



## alex103188 (Aug 17, 2009)

Kind of makes up for the fact that won't be on oregon!

wait not really.


----------



## drenzium (Aug 17, 2009)

these videos are very cool  i got to hear the rest of letter experiment finally, theres a very cool solo by bulb in it.

cheers


----------



## right_to_rage (Aug 17, 2009)

Lol sorry for not posting them last night. I just didnt want to be the bad guy, cause i'd feel bad if misha saw the thread and was like "WDF". I guess he gives away the majority of his music away, but the live show is a different environment which they are pwning right now. Yes metallisuk those are the exact best videos i was talking about. Doesn't Chris have great stage presence? They all do actually!


----------



## Joeywilson (Aug 17, 2009)

they are really good performances so i dont know why he would be mad

BULB is god!


----------



## Joeywilson (Aug 19, 2009)

Zip zAP Z00bidy b0P


----------



## iff (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice! They're playing Icarus Lives!


----------



## Andii (Aug 21, 2009)

chenle said:


> Do you like pearl jewelry?I like it very muck!


I've personally never cared for it muck.

The closest Periphery came to where I live was hundreds of miles away. I'm sure they'll be doing many tours to come and I'll get the chance to see them. After them I need to see Meshuggah and I'll be good to go.


----------



## right_to_rage (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow, its cool to see Casey sing for them, but yeah he doesn't look like hes enjoying it much. The crowds pretty dead too, but still:


----------



## wannabguitarist (Aug 22, 2009)

So is the ending of Insomnia (last video with Casey) the only part of the song that's supposed to have vocals? 

And I love Casey's voice but from the videos it looks like Chris sounds better live.


----------



## Joeywilson (Aug 22, 2009)

wannabguitarist said:


> So is the ending of Insomnia (last video with Casey) the only part of the song that's supposed to have vocals?
> 
> And I love Casey's voice but from the videos it looks like Chris sounds better live.



I always thought that it was the only part that had vocals worked out for it
I'd hate to have to come up with something memorable to go over the rest 

I thought casey sounded really good
I think chris is better for periphery. though, Casey strikes me more of a "star" than a frontman


----------



## bulb (Aug 22, 2009)

haha dont know how you found those, we made them pretty hard to find
but yeah casey was no good live, he could have been if he cared but he doesnt care about singing live, hes a composer and will stay that way because hes absolutely amazing at it.
chris is definitely better than casey live both performance and stage presencewise so hes a much better fit for us, and casey is producing his vocals for the album so its best of both worlds for us haha!


----------



## Beardyman (Aug 22, 2009)

bulb said:


> haha dont know how you found those, we made them pretty hard to find
> but yeah casey was no good live, he could have been if he cared but he doesnt care about singing live, hes a composer and will stay that way because hes absolutely amazing at it.
> chris is definitely better than casey live both performance and stage presencewise so hes a much better fit for us, and casey is producing his vocals for the album so its best of both worlds for us haha!



I don't know if you want to say or not.. but could you tell us, are you using the mighty Axe-FX live?
I just got my Axe-FX a few days ago, and i'm lovin it! I can't wait to downoad your patchs. 

SORRY FOR THE THREAD HIJACK


----------



## drenzium (Aug 23, 2009)

i presume he would be using the axe fx just for effects for live play


----------



## Joeywilson (Aug 23, 2009)

bulb said:


> haha dont know how you found those, we made them pretty hard to find
> but yeah casey was no good live, he could have been if he cared but he doesnt care about singing live, hes a composer and will stay that way because hes absolutely amazing at it.
> chris is definitely better than casey live both performance and stage presencewise so hes a much better fit for us, and casey is producing his vocals for the album so its best of both worlds for us haha!



do you want I should delete the likage?

I actually saw them on orbin's page, I didn't take much effort on my part


Imma delete them anyway


----------



## GazPots (Aug 29, 2009)

He doesn't actually say he wants them taken down.  


Live videos are cool, don't really see the harm of them being watched?


----------



## DaveCarter (Aug 29, 2009)

Yeah its not like people are going to watch those _instead_ of buying their music. Plus considering Misha's sounclick profile which contains full mixes says "This is music for your enjoyment, so please check it out. Feel free to download away and make as many cd's as you need for yourself and your friends. All i ask in return is that you spread the word!", you can probably guess his stance on live youtube vids


----------



## B36arin (Sep 1, 2009)

Bulb, get your ass to Europe(Sweden) NOW!


----------



## british beef (Sep 21, 2009)

Is it me or does it sound like theres something missing from all the songs when they're played live?


----------



## drmosh (Sep 27, 2009)

british beef said:


> Is it me or does it sound like theres something missing from all the songs when they're played live?



you're judging it from crappy recordings of concerts on digicams posted to youtube?


----------



## DaveCarter (Sep 28, 2009)

british beef said:


> Is it me or does it sound like theres something missing from all the songs when they're played live?



Probably because you're used to hearing studio recordings with Misha's obscenely good production. Regardless of who's at the desk I dont think that level of sound quality is ever possible in a live environment.


----------



## bulb (Sep 28, 2009)

its a bit of both to be honest
there are just too many tracks going on sometimes to have even 3 guitars cover everything, and sometimes its just that with 3 guitars sometimes one just doesnt end up cutting through
we had an amazing soundguy on this tour by the name of Nate Northway, who did sound for Veil and Emmure and does sound for After the Burial, and he was phenomenal, but even a great soundguy cant make a subpar system or room sound amazing, so there were definitely some gigs where we sounded fuller and more complete than others, its really just luck of the draw.

eventually i would like get a laptop for the band so we can play to backing tracks live and have them fill out all the bits we cant cover with the guitars


----------



## british beef (Sep 28, 2009)

drmosh said:


> you're judging it from crappy recordings of concerts on digicams posted to youtube?



Yeah i didn't think of that but i was talking more in terms of layers. Not knocking it though cus it sounds so tight and brutal.


----------



## DaveCarter (Sep 28, 2009)

bulb said:


> eventually i would like get a laptop for the band so we can play to backing tracks live and have them fill out all the bits we cant cover with the guitars



Thatll be cool to hear. We're about to make the move from synth to laptop and its gonna vastly improve our live sound. All the mix layers in high quality audio, backing vocals, yummy  Plus you can be lazy and have it switch your amps/effects for you


----------

